# 3000 thanks to Gaer



## Jana337

* Many compliments for your thoughtful posts and a unique perspective.

 Thank you for keeping the German forum alive so assiduously.


*​


----------



## fairy

*Congratulations, Gaer 
At the moment you have got 3003 contributions - what a wonderful number, isn't it? 
*


----------



## lsp

CONGRATULATIONS, GAER!!​


----------



## elroy

*I can't say enough about your invaluable contributions to the spirit of the forum and to the German forum in particular: tireless dedication, constant perseverance, and indispensable insight.

The forum was not the same 3,000 posts ago. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  ​ *


----------



## piloya

*How nice to wake up and see all these posts to congratulate you. 
I want to join all the others and congratulate you for your unique points of view and contribution to the threads that help all of us keep on the right track and learn !


*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gaer: We're so glad to have you in the forum. Your contributions are priceless. Congratulations!


----------



## cuchuflete

Gaer-

Thanks for what you contribute to the forums.  More thanks for being a sage counselor and loyal companion.  Most of all, thanks for your loyal friendship.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## ILT

Gaer:

Congratulations!!!  It's not easy to post three thousand times, and much less to do it with helpful and contributing comments


----------



## Citrus

Dear Gaer:
*   3,000 Congratulations   *​ 
Keep the good *great* work up !!!
Citrus


----------



## alc112

Congratulations Gaer!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Gaer and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Phryne

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*


----------



## Whodunit

*3,000 congrats to our most*​helpful​exciting​insterested​marvelous​severe (as far as blue windows and new threads are concerned)​timid (in writing in German)​*member in our wonderful WRF.  *​


----------



## timpeac

Gaer! Thank you for your challenging, interesting, well-thought-out and amusing posts. Your name is always a seal of quality.


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations, Gaer, and looking forward to 1,000s more.


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Gaer!​


----------



## lauranazario

May I join in the chorus of well-wishers? 
Thanks for sharing your superb wit and valuable contributions!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## MrMagoo

To gaer, a 3,000er 

the best wishes for the next 3,000 posts from me 
I always enjoy reading your entries and comments.
Congratulations!!


----------



## Artrella

*Piano Teacher...3000 hugs for you....*   ​


----------



## NTFS

* Congratulations GAER!!! *​


----------



## la grive solitaire

* 3,OOO CONGRATULATIONS, GAER!   MORE, MORE! ​ *


----------



## funnydeal

*
Congratulations Gaer and many thanks for your help and comments !!! *


----------



## gaer

Thanks to all of you. I always forget to look here. I keep my eye on the the notices of threads I've "visited", but I never see the new threads here. I should check more often!

Gaer


----------

